# Benutzerrechte WinXP prof



## bundsaz (6 September 2008)

Hallo

Vorgeschichte:

Habe unter WinXP prof einen neuen Benutzer erstellt. Dem hab ich eingeschränkte Rechte verpasst.
Unglücklicherweise wirken sich diese "eingeschränkten Rechte" auf alle Laufwerke aus. Sprich, man hat eben nicht die erforderlichen Rechte für bestimmte Sachen zu tun (z.B. Wenn ich versuche eine *txt*-Datei zu erzeugen, egal auf welcher Partition).

Meine Frage:

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass dieser Benutzer eingeschränkte Rechte nur auf das Laufwerk C bekommt? Er sich aber sonst "frei" bewegen kann.

gruß


----------



## Rayk (6 September 2008)

ich würde zuerst einmal die einfache Dateifreigabe deaktivieren

Explorer --> Extras-->Ordneroptionen-->Ansicht -->Haken bei einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden entfernen

danach kannst du mit der Freigabe von Laufwerken oder Ordnern festlegen, was die einzelnen Benutzer damit anfangen können oder dürfen...

mfg.
Rayk


----------



## Golden Egg (18 September 2008)

llh11456 schrieb:


> If games like buy wow gold Quake and Doom defined action gaming in the gaming world, Need for Speed was the definition of racing games. Need For Speed, maple story power leveling or NFS for short has been around since almost the beginning of when computer gaming gained importance. runescape power levelingNeed For Speed is runescape powerleveling a racing game in which the player chooses cars and then races on various tracks.welcome to our websitewow gold



Sind Spammer erlaubt?


----------



## zotos (18 September 2008)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Sind Spammer erlaubt?



Nö. Ich denke aber einer der Moderatoren wird sich bald darum kümmern.


----------



## bundsaz (18 September 2008)

Benutzer-Rechte-Vergabe funzt.
Danke


----------

